# How much Selenium?



## JenneyCat (Aug 11, 2013)

Even though my Endo said there's no proof it helps (he said this in the nicest way possible), I bought Selenium and want to try taking it.

The bottle says each pill is 200 ug.....but I've read I should be taking 200mg....how many 200ug would I need to take then?

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

No, I'm pretty certain it's only 200 micrograms per day that is suggested to be safe.
You can get selenium through foods pretty easily. Brazil nuts are a good food if you want to obtain enough selenium safely.


----------



## dovetail (May 9, 2013)

Hi, My naturopath told me 200 mcg a day. I take 2 (100 mcg tablets )every morning with breakfast.


----------



## JenneyCat (Aug 11, 2013)

ahh OK and now I see that ug is the same as mcg so I'm guessing one pill a day!

Thanks guys


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Yup, you got it! With Selenium, you don't really want to go over the 200 mcg / day.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Jenny, you might want to take this study to your doctor; http://jcem.endojournals.org/content/87/4/1687.short

Are we actually short on selenium? It's hard to say. From studies, people in the UK tend to be. They say the U.S. has selenium rich soil for the most part so our crops should have more of a selenium content, but considering how much of our food supply is imported or just plain processed...

As Desertrose mentioned, brazil nuts are a good source, as well as most seafoods. Unfortunately, excess selenium intake actually depresses T3 uptake, so it's a fine balance. I would suggest that we might all benefit from having a selenium test run occasionally.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

JenneyCat said:


> Even though my Endo said there's no proof it helps (he said this in the nicest way possible), I bought Selenium and want to try taking it.
> 
> The bottle says each pill is 200 ug.....but I've read I should be taking 200mg....how many 200ug would I need to take then?
> 
> Thanks for any advice!


Micrograms is what you should be taking (mcg.), not milligrams (mg.) Ug is microgram so you are good to go on one a day.

You can take 1 per day of 200 mcg.

And by the way, it does help............................a lot! Do your research!


----------



## JenneyCat (Aug 11, 2013)

thanks again everyone...I knew I'd get the answer here


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

We aim to please!

Something to check on is if you are taking a good quality multivitamin. Many times they will already have some Selenium included. So, in that case, if your multi has let's say 100 mcg, you can just pick up a supplement in the 100 mcg dosage, to equal your daily total of 200 mcg.


----------



## JenneyCat (Aug 11, 2013)

Good advice  I tend to take individual supplements instead of a multi-vitamin so I've thoroughly checked all bottles for Selenium and none have it (also was checking them for calcium and iron so they don't interact with my thryoid meds).


----------

